# New Pics, Need Opinions



## alienware (May 18, 2008)

i put a few of these pics in my introduction but they were taken with a cell phone camera so here are some good pictures


The winged bowl is 9 x 9 and made of Apple
The Candy dish is made of Base cherry ,base stem Claro Walnut, Base stem Top apple. Dish Curly Black Walnut, Lid Apple, Finial Apple,cherry
Bowl is Curly Maple And is just under 8 inches x 2 inches deep
Clock Is Apple Top and Maple Base

All Comment and opinions Wanted


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI alienware

I'm a clock nut , I sure like the clock I don't recall seeing one like it b/4 very nice 

Very nice job on the other items as well 

=========



alienware said:


> i put a few of these pics in my introduction but they were taken with a cell phone camera so here are some good pictures
> 
> 
> The winged bowl is 9 x 9 and made of Apple
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Wonderful job!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work you have there reall like the candy dish.


----------



## alienware (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all very much I appreciate it


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Stunning work, and great to see them in good photo's.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are some great looking pieces. The clock is a great piece as is the lidded candy dish.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Some beautiful turnings there! Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Alienware
Nice work on each of the turnings. I like the clock, nice idea but all the others are well turned. Mitch


----------



## alienware (May 18, 2008)

Thank You very Much everyone I have made a couple of these clocks differant style bases and stems but they are everyones favorite. And the candy dish i was offered $125.00 for it so i took it and i am presently making another with cocabolo,bloodwood and osage orange, when it is finished i will post pics


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Lovely work
Excellent pics, that must be a very good phone


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Really good work, sometime in the future maybe you could show those of us that are not yet turners how it is done from begining to end.


----------

